# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Vrouw: wees voorzichtig met hormonen tijdens menopauze

## FRANCOIS580

Vrouw: wees voorzichtig met hormonen tijdens menopauze 

*De meerderheid der vrouwen bereikt hun menopauze omstreeks 51 jaar, maar deze kan zowel op jongere als oudere leeftijd optreden. De menopauze veroorzaakt vervelende ongemakken waarvan opvliegers, overmatig zweten, (in)slaapproblemen, vermoeidheid, prikkelbaarheid, hoofdpijn en concentratiestoornissen de belangrijkste zijn.Toch is de menopauze of overgang geen ziekte, wél een natuurlijk proces in het lichaam van vrouwen waarbij een en ander verandert in hun hormoonhuishouding. Daarom wordt meestal naar hormoonkuren gegrepen, maar is dat wel de beste
oplossing?* 

Al heeft de menopauze ook voordelen, toch leven de meeste vrouwen met een klein hartje naar deze belangrijke periode in hun leven toe. Deze hangt immers samen met heel wat ongemakken die lange tijd kunnen aanslepen en vrouwen uit evenwicht brengen. In aanloop naar hun menopauze zitten ze met vele vragen over hun levenskwaliteit, en wat ze kunnen doen om gevolgen van de menopauze te beperken.

*Wijziging in hormoonhuishouding*

Tijdens de menopauze wijzigt er een en ander in de hormoonenhuishouding van de vrouw. Vanaf een bepaalde ouderdom die verschilt van vrouw tot vrouw, produceren de eierstokken minder frequent eicellen. Dat heeft z'n gevolgen voor de aanmaak van het vrouwelijke hormoon oestrogeen dat volledig stil valt, en progestageen, nog een vrouwelijke hormoon, gaat op een laag pitje branden. De maandelijke bloedingen zullen langzaam maar zeker verminderen om uiteindelijk volledig weg te vallen zodat je dus niet meer vruchtbaar bent. Met de term menopauze wordt je laatste menopauze aangeduid. Dat kan men pas bepalen nadat je gedurende minstens één jaar niet meer ongesteld was. Er zijn allerlei omstandigheden waarbij de menopauze vroegtijdig of later kan optreden. 
Werden je eierstokken en/of je baarmoeder weggehaald, of onderging je bestralingen of chemo, dan kan je menopauze zich vroeger vroeger .

*Groter risico op osteoporose*

Het vrouwelijk hormoon oestrogeen speelt dus een hoofdrol tijdens de menopauze en is op verschillende plaatsen in het vrouwenlichaam actief. De typische klachten als opvliegers en overmatig zweten houden gemiddeld vier jaar aan, maar dat is gelukkig niet bij alle vrouwen het geval. Andere veel voorkomende klachten zijn (in)slaapproblemen, prikkelbaarheid.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------

